# Brother Printer won't print landscape even though the documents is set that way



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a set of spreadsheets that I update twice a year. I have never had a problem and have had Libre Office for years, I have Brother MFC-J4620 DW printers in both of my homes - and printed these documents many times. I just transitioned to my WI home and my documents always print in Portrait and the print has been shrunk to fit the page. I contacted Brother and they were no help. Everything they had me check was set correctly. However, when they had me change Printer Preferences Orientation to Landscape, it still came out Portrait. They said it was a Libre problem. I have run a reinstall/fix problems of Libre and nothing has changed. It also tells me I have the latest version, so there are no updates. Any ideas what's going on??


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Libre Office, go to *File/Print/Page Layout*, it will show the paper dimensions. If you are using *Letter *size paper, make sure the dimensions in your sheet match. Under the *General *tab of the printer you can press *Properties*, and set the printer to do *Landscape*. Use* Print Preview* to view how it will look before it is printed. Make sure the dimensions changed in your Sheet as well. If that doesn't fit, you will have to change your sheet to meet the dimensions.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

I have done what you asked, and it still prints the opposite of what is should print. I also tried a couple Word documents (on set at landscape and the other portrait) and they printed opposite of what they should have. I think my last resort is to uninstall Libre Office and start over. Any other suggestions???


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

OOOPS - I meant uninstall and reinstall the printer since it happens with different programs.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Uninstall the printer, remove the USB cable and restart the computer. When the computer comes up, download the latest driver from Brother Downloads | MFC-J4620DW | United States | Brother and during the install it will ask how you want to install, (ie) USB, Wireless, or Ethernet LAN. choose and it will tell you when to plug in the cable if that is how you are installing.


----------

